# Anyone here using an intelliskin?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you have any pre-existing back problems?


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I do. I have herniated discs. Been riding with them for the last three years.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

In that case, I think some extra support could be helpful. I would still exercise to specifically strengthen your abdominal area. A strong core will support you're back the most. So what I'm saying is don't rely on the intelliskin but I think it will help.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh ok. Yeah I'm currently seeing a physical therapist plus I have a trainer that my therapist works with to make sure I'm doing the right exercises. Core strength building / TRX type stuff. I have to be consistent with it or I'll fall back to my back aches like I'm dealing with currently. Hoping I get better by season start


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

andy_d said:


> Oh ok. Yeah I'm currently seeing a physical therapist plus I have trainer that my therapist works with to make sure I'm do the right exercises. Core strength building / TRX type stuff. If I have to be consistent with it or fall back to having pain like I am now. Hoping I get better by season start


I hope you feel better too! I hurt my back(sciatic nerve) right before a trip to Breck. I stretched every hour, every day leading up to the trip. It got a little bit better but when I rode it was killing me. I could barely tie my own boots. So I feel your pain.

Good luck man!!!!!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I think the advice above is excellent. I remember when I injured my back about 14 years ago, my doc basically told me to just strengthen it. I know each injury is different but physio is a really good thing when done right.

That said, I ride with full upper body armour including spine protection. Doesn't really add any stiffness or support, but it could help protect you from a blunt force injury to the area... :dunno:


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I hope you feel better too! I hurt my back(sciatic nerve) right before a trip to Breck. I stretched every hour, every day leading up to the trip. It got a little bit better but when I rode it was killing me. I could barely tie my own boots. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Good luck man!!!!!!!


Ah no good. Hope it's all good now. You reminded me of two years ago when I went to Tahoe and they had crappy conditions. I ended up partially tearing my right knee meniscus. The problem was that I literally was flying Into Colorado to meet with colleagues heading to Aspen. I remember barely being able to walk while in Denver but managed to ride just fine when I go to Aspen. Probably my best riding ever too lol for whatever reason. 

Thanks again and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I think the advice above is excellent. I remember when I injured my back about 14 years ago, my doc basically told me to just strengthen it. I know each injury is different but physio is a really good thing when done right.
> 
> That said, I ride with full upper body armour including spine protection. Doesn't really add any stiffness or support, but it could help protect you from a blunt force injury to the area... :dunno:


Yeah, I really have to do my part to make sure I get better. Do you still feel pain from time to time because for the injury?

Mind me asking what you're using for armour as well? I was thinking of going that route to be on the safe side


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

andy_d said:


> Yeah, I really have to do my part to make sure I get better. Do you still feel pain from time to time because for the injury?
> 
> Mind me asking what you're using for armour as well? I was thinking of going that route to be on the safe side


Little bit of pain but it`s only when I`ve been lazy! lol

I`ve been using the Demon Flex Force Pro upper armour... Works for me :yahoo:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If anyone wants specific information about their back injuries, i'm willing to help.
I'm seeing a lot of misinformation in here.

Lets start with disc herniations/bulges and the low back
Disc bulges are very common in people and are often sign of a disaster waiting to happen. That being said, most of them cause absolutely no pain or symptoms at all. So just because you got an MRI and it shows a disc bulge, doesnt mean that is where the pain is coming from. Most of this you can rehab out of with a little guidance of course.

Now specifically for the intelliskin.... I find there are better products out there for snowboarding, mainly because they double up as a warm base layer and i find they provide a lot more support. Intelliskin skin is a bandaid fix to your back problems.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

jml22 said:


> If anyone wants specific information about their back injuries, i'm willing to help.
> I'm seeing a lot of misinformation in here.
> 
> Lets start with disc herniations/bulges and the low back
> ...


What do you mean by misinformation? Are you referring to the differences between bulges and herniation? I have herniated discs as per my 2 neurologists (2 because I needed a second opinion after one them said I may need surgery). For the last 2 months, I was feeling lots of pain around my right hip side and my right knee kept locking up. I have a partially torn meniscus which has been fine but whatever was going on with my nerves was messing with my knee as well.

I finally got a cortisone shot a few days ago and I can finally walk with almost no pain. I'm not delusional, though. I know I have to do my part to sort out my back issues.

Anyway, I don't think Intelliskin will be a solution to my problems. Just an aid while snowboarding. I actually saw the advertisement for the product while I was waiting for a doctor at the pain management center where I got my cortisone shot. I spoke with my PT today and she thinks for snowboarding that a pelvis support one would be beneficial for me and that maybe get something for during a work day as well.

I don't know a ton about any of this. I just know that I hurt and that I was feeling better when I was training. I'd like to not quit snowboarding so I figured looking into things that can help with posture / support so that I don't exasperate the issue would make sense.

What products are you referring to when you say you know of others that are better?


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Little bit of pain but it`s only when I`ve been lazy! lol
> 
> I`ve been using the Demon Flex Force Pro upper armour... Works for me :yahoo:


Yeah, it's easy to get lazy heh and thanks!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

So here's the thing with herniated discs.... they heal, and with some good rehab they heal really f'ing well. Surgery cases are usually the cases that are like 10-15 mm bulges with severe stenosis.
You'll be in a crap load of pain when you first herniate them but time will heal the area and good rehab will ensure it won't happen again.
Same thing with your torn meniscus.... it's a bit hard to help heal but it heals and when you gain control of your muscles again the pain will go away. 
The problem with meniscus tears is people get scared about a little swelling and stop using their quads for months. This creates a downward spiral where lose support of your knee because you're scared to use your quads.

I like the EC3D stuff, it's more expensive but i find it's a lot more comprehensive in bracing where intelliskin is a like everyday bandaid.

Where did you get the cortisone shot?

I suggest beginning with terminal knee extensions, bird dog, dead bug, and side planks. All of this can be taught to you very efficiently and you can do them at home. Also you probably need to be taught how to sit down standup and lie down properly... think of a scab being pulled off your hand, that area is never going to heal if you keep picking it right? Well that's what happens with your back as well. Keep bending over with bad mechanics and you keep ripping the healing scab off.



andy_d said:


> What do you mean by misinformation? Are you referring to the differences between bulges and herniation? I have herniated discs as per my 2 neurologists (2 because I needed a second opinion after one them said I may need surgery). For the last 2 months, I was feeling lots of pain around my right hip side and my right knee kept locking up. I have a partially torn meniscus which has been fine but whatever was going on with my nerves was messing with my knee as well.
> 
> I finally got a cortisone shot a few days ago and I can finally walk with almost no pain. I'm not delusional, though. I know I have to do my part to sort out my back issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

just purchase a Leviathan protection vest from allsportprotection.com to be more safer riding this season. It look pretty cool, hope it works for me:dunno: 

http://a3o1.solidbells.com/v/vspfiles/photos/DD51106-1.jpg


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

jml22 said:


> So here's the thing with herniated discs.... they heal, and with some good rehab they heal really f'ing well. Surgery cases are usually the cases that are like 10-15 mm bulges with severe stenosis.
> You'll be in a crap load of pain when you first herniate them but time will heal the area and good rehab will ensure it won't happen again.
> Same thing with your torn meniscus.... it's a bit hard to help heal but it heals and when you gain control of your muscles again the pain will go away.
> The problem with meniscus tears is people get scared about a little swelling and stop using their quads for months. This creates a downward spiral where lose support of your knee because you're scared to use your quads.
> ...


I hope they do heal! I'm tired of dealing with them though obviously not tired enough that I didn't my part to correct the issue. Surgery is still on the table but that's only if I start to feel more pain on my left side. For now, it's pretty low in possibility though.

Like my back, I always had concerns about my knee and how far I can take it. After a bit of training etc, I got over it. I realized my knee was more of an issue if I'm just sitting around all the time and not being active. The irony is that I forgot about that in the last 6 months. As soon as my back is doing better, I have to get back to my knee too.

Cortisone shot was done mostly around my right hip because it was getting to the point that I could not walk for more than a few minutes. I'm so much better now but my back in general has been a little sore.

I'll mention the exercises you recommend to my pt. As for sitting and laying down, yeah I was discussing that with my PT before she went on vacation. I'll be touching base with her when I get back.

Thanks for the recommend on EC3D. I'll definitely have a look


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

t21 said:


> just purchase a Leviathan protection vest from allsportprotection.com to be more safer riding this season. It look pretty cool, hope it works for me:dunno:
> 
> http://a3o1.solidbells.com/v/vspfiles/photos/DD51106-1.jpg


Thanks man! I'll have a look and hope it helps you out


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely start doing some rehab and you'll notice it slowly get better.


----------

